# Solved: Can't play AVI file



## klnaj

Hi all, 

I am trying to play a video clip in AVI format. But I am unable to do so. An error message shows:

" You may experience problems playing a video track in "wedding.ave" because the required compressor could not be found. Would you like to close the movie or cintinue?"

What should I do? And how can I get the right compressor?
Thank you for the help.


----------



## MSM Hobbes

I guess you are trying to do this w/ Apple's Quick Time [QT] since you are posting your query in this section. If so, then the following may help ya. Maybe...  Firstly, realize that a compressor is a piece of code that puts video and/or audio data into a required format, be it QT, AVI, MPG, MP2, and so forth. For those that may be interested, a plugin is something that helps a program deal with this or that particular code. There are many different varieties available. Anyhow, the main issue is that QT does not support .avi format - that is a WMP type file, so a conversion [or possibly codec] is required. Ok, so if you do need to install some third-party codec such as XviD, DivX, etc. so that QT can properly decode [play] this particular movie file, then take a gander at: www.divx.com and/or http://www.free-codecs.com/, or http://www.moviecodec.com/ to acquire this and additional info. Lastly, nothing at all plays, no video AND no audio? Or one but not the other? Just curious... and then this may help too: http://heasarc.gsfc.nasa.gov/docs/xte/learning_center/movie_problems.html Altho' it appears somewhat dated [what version of QT???] and discusses Netscape  .

To recap in a shorter version :
1. Go to above site and get the Divx Doctor.
2. Run it. Smile.
3. But, if not smiling cause video/audio issues, go to above codec sites [or even http://www.3ivx.com/], d/l necessary goodies.
4. Install.
5. Run it. And then hopefully smile more bigger.


----------



## Elvandil

I'd suggest trying ffdshow codec first:

http://prdownloads.sourceforge.net/ffdshow/ffdshow-20020617.exe?download

If that doesn't work, use GSpot to find out what codec it needs:

www.headbands.com/gspot


----------



## Raijin Z

You don't give a mac user an EXE file, much like you don't give a PC user a SIT file.


----------



## klnaj

Thank you guys. I have visited the websites and tried the method you mentioned. Now the problem solved.


----------



## Elvandil

Raijin Z said:


> You don't give a mac user an EXE file, much like you don't give a PC user a SIT file.


You're certainly right. I didn't notice the forum. Thank you for pointing out the error.


----------

